# Feeling hurt & betrayed



## KatLady (Feb 15, 2007)

My husband had an affair with a co-worker after 29 years of marriage. It is over now but I cannot seem to get over the feelings of the hurt he caused me. He did not give her up until he was threatened with the loss of his job & legal action from her. She broke it off with him. He would not break it off with her when I begged him to do so even after the stress of the affair caused me to have a heart attack. I love him very much & I do not believe in divorce but I don't know how to handle my feelings. He says that he is sorry & that he loves me & he now knows that she never meant anything to him. Any advice please?


----------

